# Asheville area in early July



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

I will be in the Asheville area the first part of July and am looking for a century or other type of organized ride. Is there any thing going on within a couple of hours of Asheville during that time? Thanks


----------



## wncbiker (Feb 18, 2005)

*July 14th Hot Doggett 100*

Go to blueridgebicycleclub.org and look at the July calendar for many area rides. On July 14th, the Hot Doggett 100 will be held just north of Asheville in Madision County. More info at www.mhc.edu/hotdoggett.


----------

